
Hope: High-Speed Order-Preserving Encoder - ngaut
https://github.com/efficient/HOPE
======
james412
Flash take: huh cute, these students wrote a paper formalizing something so
simple I can have opinions about it

After browsing paper: holy cow that's awesome, where do these rocket
scientists get their crazy ideas and when can we have it in Postgres

tl;dr: its basically a compression algorithm that produces a compressed stream
whose sort order matches the sort order of the original uncompressed data

Minor complaint about the paper itself: all the datasets they picked can be
expected to have very high redundancy. Would be nice to have included one
approaching-random collection

------
BenoitP
Getting a 500 from Github.

Here is their paper:

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2003.02391.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2003.02391.pdf)

------
continuations
Is this like a succinct data structure? Can the compressed data be used in
place without uncompression?

------
xiaodai
aren't there prior art? This would be super useful for a string sorting
algorithm I am trying to implement in Julia

